# Cleaning carboy



## JimmyT (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm cleaning a few used carboys that I got on Craigslist. A few of them has some pretty tough stains in them. I'm scrubbing pretty hard with a brush and some of the stuff is giving me a rough time. What do you all use to get tough set in stains out? And also while I was scrubbing the metal from the brush left marks in the neck. Is there a way to remove this ring?


----------



## Julie (Nov 29, 2014)

get some oxyclean that does not have chlorine in it, add that, fill the carboy all the way with warm water and let it sit for a couple of hours. You will be surprised in how clean they come out.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Nov 29, 2014)

+1 on oxyclean


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 29, 2014)

Is the oxy clean container a certain color?


----------



## Buehler91 (Nov 29, 2014)

It has a green lid. 
No dye 
No perfume 
No chlorine


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 29, 2014)

Yes - oxyclean with the green lid - and I use the carboy cleaner - works alot better than the brush !


----------



## Tenbears (Nov 29, 2014)

40 volume peroxide.. available at sally's beauty supply. works great>


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 29, 2014)

Oxyclean Worked like a charm. What exactly is a carboy cleaner? I used a brush and it work ok.


----------



## pjd (Nov 30, 2014)

JimmyT said:


> Oxyclean Worked like a charm. What exactly is a carboy cleaner? I used a brush and it work ok.



http://moreflavor-pavinthewaysoftw.netdna-ssl.com/product_image/morebeer/500x500/11404.jpg

Trust me, you will never use that brush again if you get one of these


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 30, 2014)

JimmyT said:


> Oxyclean Worked like a charm. What exactly is a carboy cleaner? I used a brush and it work ok.



I agree PJD - This is definitely a have to have tool !! and yes I threw out all my brushes -

I use a battery drill - so you wont burn up the pads - add 1 gallon of solution in the carboy and in approx 10-15 seconds latter its done !
heres the link - your LHBS should already have these in stock 

http://www.carboycleaner.com/


----------



## GaDawg (Nov 30, 2014)

Oxyclean works great!!!


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 30, 2014)

vacuumpumpman said:


> I agree PJD - This is definitely a have to have tool !! and yes I threw out all my brushes -
> 
> I use a battery drill - so you wont burn up the pads - add 1 gallon of solution in the carboy and in approx 10-15 seconds latter its done !
> heres the link - your LHBS should already have these in stock
> ...



Just watched that video and I'm done with the brush! I think I have seen these at my LHBS. How many uses do you get out of one of these things?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 30, 2014)

JimmyT said:


> Just watched that video and I'm done with the brush! I think I have seen these at my LHBS. How many uses do you get out of one of these things?



As long as you use a battery powered drill - it should last a long time. I still using mine - after 9 months of good use to it - 

It really works and cleans the carboy soo much better than the standard brush


----------



## pjd (Nov 30, 2014)

JimmyT said:


> Just watched that video and I'm done with the brush! I think I have seen these at my LHBS. How many uses do you get out of one of these things?



Mine is a couple years old now. Replacement pads are available, I just bought a set but have not used them yet. I generally always have 30 to 40 carboys going so this tool does get a lot of work.


----------



## JimmyT (Dec 1, 2014)

How well do they scrub hard set in stains? I have about 5 more used carboys that I got off of Craigslist. The person must have racked out of them and never bothered to even rinse them. A few of them has a couple spots that look pretty bad.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Dec 1, 2014)

For a really tough stain there is barkeepers cleaner, Home Depo has it. WVMJ


----------



## winesilly (Dec 1, 2014)

JimmyT said:


> Oxyclean Worked like a charm. What exactly is a carboy cleaner? I used a brush and it work ok.



http://www.carboycleaner.com/


----------



## wineforfun (Dec 30, 2015)

*Which carboy brush/cleaner?*

I realize I am resurrecting an old thread but wondering if the consensus is still the same, scrap the old style bristle brush and use the carboy cleaner tool/brush?
I have a couple of used carboys I picked up that have some stains around the bottom ring I am having a hard time getting out.
I filled them with oxyclean/warm water and let sit for an hour or so but there is still some there.
Was going to buy a bristle brush today and then ran across this thread.
Thoughts?


----------



## fabrictodyefor (Dec 30, 2015)

I just watched the video and am sold on it! I've done a lot of wine racking and cleaning of carboys over the holidays and get so frustrated with the brush, you have to get the bend just right! Always a new tool I can't live without!


----------



## JimmyT (Dec 30, 2015)

wineforfun said:


> I have a couple of used carboys I picked up that have some stains around the bottom ring I am having a hard time getting out.
> 
> I filled them with oxyclean/warm water and let sit for an hour or so but there is still some there.




When I cleaned those carboys out I had to leave a few sit for a week or so to get it all out. I would shake them up and used the bristle brush and finally got it. You have to watch you don't have the metal from the brush pushing to hard into the neck because you'll scratch the neck. That's what I did in one of them [emoji19]. I since dropped the brushes altogether and have been using the carboy scrubber from above. Works great!


----------



## wineforfun (Dec 30, 2015)

Thank you both, will get one picked up.


----------



## TXWineDuo (Dec 30, 2015)

@wineforfun pick up an extra set of the pads too, mine are getting frayed edges after close to 2 years. I think that I run the drill too fast....

TWD


----------



## wineforfun (Dec 30, 2015)

TXWineDuo said:


> @wineforfun pick up an extra set of the pads too, mine are getting frayed edges after close to 2 years. I think that I run the drill too fast....
> 
> TWD



Thanks for the heads up. I will see how it goes with the first set. I ordered it a few hours ago from the company.
I don't use 3-5 gal. carboys that often so I would assume it will last quite awhile.

I didn't ask earlier though, how does everyone store it when not using it? In a container? a bag? loose in a bucket? etc.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 30, 2015)

The carboy cleaner- I just let it dry on the shelf prior to next use. 

Keep it simple stupid - sorry the KISS method


----------



## JimmyT (Dec 30, 2015)

What the pump man said! I put mine on my rack to dry and then keep it with my racking canes to just keep the dust off.


----------



## ASR (Jan 29, 2019)

Another cleaning question: I had an apple wine in a one gallon glass carboy for several months. When I racked it off there was a ring left at the level of the wine. I got all the crud out, but this ring is persistent. I put in b-brite and shook the heck out of it. I used a bristle brush, but cant get any leverage on the bristles to do more than pass over the ring. I have used the cloth brush that goes on a drill. The ring is still there. Any suggestions?


----------



## cmason1957 (Jan 29, 2019)

ASR said:


> Another cleaning question: I had an apple wine in a one gallon glass carboy for several months. When I racked it off there was a ring left at the level of the wine. I got all the crud out, but this ring is persistent. I put in b-brite and shook the heck out of it. I used a bristle brush, but cant get any leverage on the bristles to do more than pass over the ring. I have used the cloth brush that goes on a drill. The ring is still there. Any suggestions?



You might consider getting and trying one of these brushes, they are closer to the kind of thing used by carwashes and can get into places that the cloth brush that goes on a drill cannot. I have tossed my old cloth brush one and bottle brushes and use this exclusively. don't know that Amazon is the cheapest place to buy it, it's just where I happened to find it a couple of years ago.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N6YR235/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 29, 2019)

cmason1957 said:


> You might consider getting and trying one of these brushes, they are closer to the kind of thing used by carwashes and can get into places that the cloth brush that goes on a drill cannot. I have tossed my old cloth brush one and bottle brushes and use this exclusively. don't know that Amazon is the cheapest place to buy it, it's just where I happened to find it a couple of years ago.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N6YR235/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20




how does it compare to this one ? Interested to find out 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0064OIB3Y/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## bstnh1 (Jan 30, 2019)

ASR said:


> Another cleaning question: I had an apple wine in a one gallon glass carboy for several months. When I racked it off there was a ring left at the level of the wine. I got all the crud out, but this ring is persistent. I put in b-brite and shook the heck out of it. I used a bristle brush, but cant get any leverage on the bristles to do more than pass over the ring. I have used the cloth brush that goes on a drill. The ring is still there. Any suggestions?



You might try filling it with a strong solution of unscented Oxyclean and letting it sit overnight. There's a good chance the Oxy will eat it away. Another possibility is filling it with a bleach solution and letting it soak overnight. That work for a lot of the beer folks.


----------



## cmason1957 (Jan 30, 2019)

vacuumpumpman said:


> how does it compare to this one ? Interested to find out
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0064OIB3Y/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


Steve, I have tried both and I like the one I posted much better. Easier to get in and out of the carboy and seems to clean maybe a little better, but I know that is subjective. I decided to try the one I posted when it was suggested by Daniel Pambianchi (and I probably horribly misspelled his name).


----------



## crushday (Jan 30, 2019)

I had a similar deposit form on the inside of a six gallon carboy. I used citric acid (1/4 cup) and let it sit for a couple days. Took care of it...


----------



## warren57 (Jan 30, 2019)

Someone once told me to put rice in (with your cleaner) and when you shake it, it blasts the rings/stains out.
Haven’t ever tried, but may be worth a try.
Don’t remember exactly, but think they said a cup or two of rice with enough liquid to make a slurry, but not to much.


----------



## John Miller (Jan 31, 2019)

Made my own carboy cleaner. Used a piece of fiberglass rod 3/8". Cut a slot in one end,inserted a strip of an old leather chamois. Chuck it up in a drill and clean away! Cleaned an old carboy with 30 year old stains in just a few minutes.


----------

